

Really useful persistent text pad (HTML5) - tcarnell
http://apihouse.com/web-toolkit/quick-text

======
tcarnell
Although just realised quite irritatingly that the local Web Storage is not
shared across browsers - thus, you can not write data from Chrome then read it
from Firefox - W3C, where are you when we need you!!!

